# ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?



## psYcho-edgE (19. Februar 2017)

*ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

Hallöchen

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand irgendwelche zu ASUS' Aura kompatible Lüfter kennt. Z.B. Thermaltake Riing kann man nicht direkt anschließen. Vielleicht kennt jemand auch einen Weg, wie ich Riings mit Aura synchronisieren kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

Die In Win Aurora können das, ich weiß aber nicht, wo man die wann bekommt. Problem an der Sache ist, die Lüfter brauchen einen RGB (4 Pin) Anschluss und da bietet jeder gerne seine eigene Controllbox an.
Leicht wäre es, wenn du Beleuchtung mit LED-Strips machst. Die kannst du überall platzieren und die Lichtausbeute ist um einiges Höher. Da gibt es auch schon massig Aura Produkte (Bitfenix z.b.)


----------



## psYcho-edgE (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

Wollte halt die Lüfter so färben, da das echt schick aussieht. Auf allgemeine Ausleuchtung bin ich gar nicht mal scharf. 

Würden die Corsair-Lüfter schon als 140er Variante existieren, würde es glaube einen Weg geben die zu syncen. 

Es ist ein Kreuz, dreißigtausend Teile mit RGB auf dem Markt und kompatibel ist aber nix...


----------



## muchtie (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

Also ich habe genau das Selbe vorgehabt. Habe es aber nicht hinbekommen weil man ja noch so eine Zwischen Stück hat.


----------



## psYcho-edgE (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

@muchtie Welches Zwischenstück meinst du? Welche Lüfter hast du genutzt?


----------



## Kawa (30. August 2017)

*AW: ASUS Aura kompatible RGB-Lüfter?*

Aura Sync: Perfect Lighting Synchronization


----------

